# uszy/ucha



## Thomas1

1. Ten garnek ma urwane uszy.
czy
2. Ten garnek ma urwane ucha. ?
Z tego co wiem to zdanie 2. jest poprawne, ponieważ słowo "ucho" znaczy w tym kontekście uchwyt a nie narząd słuchu, ale czy przypadkiem nie słyszy się 1. w języku mówionym? Wydaje mi się, że (tu gdzie mieszkam--Warszawa) sporo ludzi użyłoby "uszy", zwłaszcza w mowie. Wydaje mi się, czy zjawisko rzeczywiście ma miejsce?

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi.


----------



## .Jordi.

Moim zdaniem poprawne jest zdanie nr 2, ponieważ garnek oczywiście nie ma uszu, ale właśnie ucha. Również pochodzę z Warszawy i tutaj mieszkam, ale tak szczerze mówiąc, to nie jestem w stanie powiedzieć, czy ludzie powiedzieliby raczej „uszy”, czy „ucha”. Podobna sytuacja jest z oczyma/okami, tłusty rosół ma oka, a nie oczy. No, chyba że byłby to rosół podobny do zupy, którą jadł Indiana Jones, wtedy to zdecydowanie byłaby zupa z oczyma .


----------



## BezierCurve

O ile pamiętam, uszy (podobnie ręce i oczy) wywodzą się jeszcze z czasów, kiedy normalnie funkcjonowała liczba podwójna. Ucha (i oka) były natomiast wtedy właściwą liczbą mnogą. Z czasem rozróżnienie tych form przeniosło się na części ciała vs. części garnków/sieci itp..


----------



## Virtuose

Zdecydowanie i tylko zdanie 2 jest moim zdaniem poprawne!

Ostatnio widziałem jednak kubek przypominający ludzką głowę: namalowane oczy oraz uśmiechnięte usta, przyklejone nos i uszy... Gdyby te ostatnie odpadły, myślę że dopuszczalne byłoby powiedzieć, że jest to kubek bez *uszu *

Dla mnie zupa, o której wspomina Jordi, byłaby po prostu *z oczami*! Postać _oczyma_, choć rzadziej używana, wydaje się jednak w tym kontekście lepsza, bo śmieszniejsza 

Zatem poprawnie: _zupa z okami, garnek z uchami_, nie _z oczami_ (ani _oczyma_) i nie z _uszami_ (lub _uszyma_)!


----------



## fragile1

Poprawnie jest 2. (za Wielkim Slownikiem Ortograficznym PWN)

*ucho* (narząd słuchu); uszy, uszu (a. uszów), uszom, uszami (a. uszyma), uszach 
*ucho* (uchwyt); ucha (a. uszy), uch (a. uszu, a. uszów), uchom (a. uszom), uchami (a. uszami), uchach (a. uszach)

Ale czy ktos by tak powiedzial? Brzmi prawie jak "zmełł kawę" czy "zmełł mięso" - wiem, że prawidłowe, ale brzmi archaicznie.
Powiedziałabym 1.


----------



## Thomas1

Dziękuję bardzo za komentarze, a zwłaszcza Fragile za przytoczenie odpowiedniego źródła. 

Fragile, ja mógłbym użyć tej formy w tym konkretnym przypadku, zwłaszcza jeśli zależałoby mi na starannej polszczyźnie, ale w innych już niekoniecznie (czytaj poniżej).


.Jordi. said:


> [...] Podobna sytuacja jest z oczyma/okami, tłusty rosół ma oka, a nie oczy. [...]


"2. Ten garnek ma urwane uszy." nie razi tak bardzo jak np.: "tłusty rosół ma oczy" , co potwierdza hasło przytoczone ze słownika przez Fragile. Teraz widzę, że ucho w znaczeniu uchwyt może przyjąć tę samą odmianę co ucho w sensie narząd słuchu.

Ta zasada nie obowiązuje już w przypadku oka:


*oko* (narząd wzroku) okiem; oczy, oczu (a. ócz), oczom, oczami a. oczyma, oczach
*oko* (pętla sieci; kropla tłuszczu) okiem; oka, ok, okom, okami, okach
http://so.pwn.pl/lista.php?co=oko

Niektóre połączenia, mimo że są gramatycznie poprawne i w języku pisanym pewnie nie zwróciłym na nie uwagi, brzmią dość osobliwie wypowiadane w typowej sytuacji, w której się pojawiają. Powiedzielibyście np.:
_1. Garnek bez uch._
czy
_2. Garnek bez uszów/uszu._
?
W języku mówionym ja bym wybrał drugą opcję.


----------



## .Jordi.

Thomas1 said:


> Powiedzielibyście np.:
> _1. Garnek bez uch._
> czy
> _2. Garnek bez uszów/uszu._



Mimo że staram się jak najbardziej mówić poprawnie po polsku, nawet jeśli jakaś poprawna forma brzmi dziwnie, to jednak „garnek bez uch” byłoby już przesadą, mógłbym tak powiedzieć co najwyżej w żartach (a wtedy to mógłby być nawet „garnek bez uchów” ).


----------



## Kathe19

Nie wiem jak to jest z poprawnoscia gramatyczna, ale dla mnie ´ucha´ brzmi smiesznie  powiedzialabym raczej ´uszy´ ... i tak tez mowi wiekszosc ludzi w moim otoczeniu


----------



## JakubikF

fragile1 said:


> Poprawnie jest 2. (za Wielkim Slownikiem Ortograficznym PWN)
> 
> *ucho* (narząd słuchu); uszy, uszu (a. uszów), uszom, uszami (a. uszyma), uszach
> *ucho* (uchwyt); ucha (a. uszy), uch (a. uszu, a. uszów), uchom (a. uszom), uchami (a. uszami), uchach (a. uszach)
> 
> Ale czy ktos by tak powiedzial? Brzmi prawie jak "zmełł kawę" czy "zmełł mięso" - wiem, że prawidłowe, ale brzmi archaicznie.
> Powiedziałabym 1.




Oczywiście, że powiedziałbym. Nie wyobrażam sobie powiedzieć, ze w rosole pływają oczy - apetyt zniknąłby mi od razu... Z uszyma garnka tak samo - wolałbym, żeby mnie garnki w domu nie podsłuchiwały (dość, że mam sąsiadów)


----------

